# Quick break in Spain



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi,
Well got off the ferry at Santander on Saturday. The Amourique trip was fine and Stanley was quite happy in the van with 3 hourly visits. Left Santander at 1.30 pm and aimed for Cabrera ACSI, just north of Madrid. Bad mistake! The weather being very warm had seen the whole of Madrid ensconced and the noise was horrendous. Still, just a stop over eh. Got off as the sun came up at 8oclock and got round Madrid with only seeing a hand full of cars...... Brilliant. Arrived at Camping Playa de Mazarron on the coast just south of Murcia. A great pitch right in the middle of a whole group of Swedish rallies who all seem very friendly. One of the great advantages of having a lovely dog like Stanley is that he is a great introducer to everyone so we are quite happy for this week.

Only on a short break so we will move up the coast to Altea after the weekend and back home at the end of the month. This is a good campsite which goes straight onto the beach so great for the dog. Facilities are excellent and the pitches are quite big. The sun is warm out of the wind and the new Freego Ebikes have certainly proved their worth.

Keep you all up to date as and when I can get wifi.

Cheers. See you all at the Peterborough Show. Ned


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Keep a good eye out for porcessionary caterpillars its this time of year they come down from the pine trees.Keep your dog on a lead.
if you dont know about them then google it and vet advice .
we are in central France and seen millions of them.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have never seen so many Swedes as there are this year. 

On Torre del mar last year there was 24 units this year one told me there was over 40 units.

Might be taking over from the Germans.

Andy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The recession is over then!


I really envy you being in Torre del Mare, we go back there every year as the summer begins to heal itself. Never seen a Swede at that time of year just a smattering of most Europeans, there again I do stay about a kilometre west of the town.

Alan


----------



## Sethcook (Aug 21, 2013)

I've seen these precessionary Swedes who come down from the pine trees before, closely followed by packs of Norwegians and herds of Danish but they are preferable to packs of Germans!!
Who are usually ok in ones or twos.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

ned said:


> Hi,
> Well got off the ferry at Santander on Saturday. The Amourique trip was fine and Stanley was quite happy in the van with 3 hourly visits. Left Santander at 1.30 pm and aimed for Cabrera ACSI, just north of Madrid. Bad mistake! The weather being very warm had seen the whole of Madrid ensconced and the noise was horrendous. Still, just a stop over eh. Got off as the sun came up at 8oclock and got round Madrid with only seeing a hand full of cars...... Brilliant. Arrived at Camping Playa de Mazarron on the coast just south of Murcia. A great pitch right in the middle of a whole group of Swedish rallies who all seem very friendly. One of the great advantages of having a lovely dog like Stanley is that he is a great introducer to everyone so we are quite happy for this week.
> 
> Only on a short break so we will move up the coast to Altea after the weekend and back home at the end of the month. This is a good campsite which goes straight onto the beach so great for the dog. Facilities are excellent and the pitches are quite big. The sun is warm out of the wind and the new Freego Ebikes have certainly proved their worth.
> ...


We were on the same Boat, but not in it.

Quick Break!

"End of the Month"

We managed Pyrenees for 5 nights. Now north of Bordeaux. Mont St. Michel Tomorrow.

Our Quick break to Spain is 10 days in May/June.

Have a great Trip.

Trev.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Spain*

Hi,

Yep, there dozens on this site but they are quite friendly and disappear clutching bottles of vodka and tins of fermenting herring, well that's what they tell me, in the evening. Another thing that has changed is the number of french who have begun to migrate south for the winter. There are quite a few escaping that Romeo Holland and the massive price increases in Gaul. They tell me that food is only a quarter that it is in Bon France!
As to the caterpillars , well we haven't seen any yet but like the Apache they are canny customers, however, I am sure the few Italians on the site will have devised a way to cook them with pasta!

Anyone on the CC&C rally at Almafra, Benidorm. Thought we might gate crash that little operation for a few days, just to see if there is still some life in sunny Spain

Cheers........ Ned


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Break*

Hi trev,

Just read your post. Yes we are due back on the st malo ferry on the 31st of march

Ned


----------

